# Going for IVF abroad - struggling to understand the timescales Help!



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am going for a consultation at the Kaali institute in Hungary at the end of the month and hope to start IVF treatment after that.
I am 42 and suspect that I will be on a short protocol for this reason, I am still under 10 FSH, but only just, my DP is 33 and has normal swimmers.
What I was wondering was how a clinic abroad would handle a short protocol - would I have to go there for the whole process or would I do anything here in the UK?
Do clinics abroad prefer the long protocol?
One other factor is that I seem to be slightly prone to developing cysts and I have read that I may have to take a short course of the pill to suppress this?
I am getting myself into a panic because my next AF is a few days after my first consultation and I am worried that I would have to go back straight away. It's the organisation of the holidays that really concerns me and whether I would be able to arrange up to two weeks at such short notice.
Do you think it would be worth just booking the annual leave for the beginning of next month, just in case? 
Sorry if this is a bit of a ramble 
Thanks for looking
Daisy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Daisy

Every clinic will unfortunately work in it´s own way so I can only tell you how we would approach things.

If a woman was prior to cysts and due period soon after consultation we would scan when we see you and put you on a 1 month course of the Pill as soon as your period starts and then aim to do a short protocol following the end of the Pill pack and that bleed (easier to plan as bleed would occur a few days after last Pill). We normally get women to start injections in the home country and  then be with us for a first stimulation scan around day 7  or 8 of the cycle and aim for a 9 to 10 day stay from then on.

I hope this give s you some idea but as I said at the start only your clinic can tell you for sure what regime they want you on.

Best of luck,

Ruth


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Ruth,
apologies for not replying before. 
I have now completed the treatment, which looks to have been unsuccessful at the moment. The treatment was pretty much as you described: scan, approximately two weeks taking marvelon then three days break and then 6 days of stimming in the UK.
It all seemed to go well, but I started bleeding 11 days post transfer, after a bfp the same day, so it doesn't look good.
Thanks again
Daisy


----------

